# Colombo Flora-Grow CO2 Nano Set



## fish fodder (3 Apr 2010)

Hi Guys, Im interested in one of these http://www.aquaessentials.co.uk/colombo ... -3882.html for a 30L nano. Has anyone had any trouble with them? Are they any good? Thanks for any help

Steve


----------



## George Farmer (3 Apr 2010)

I've seen this unit in action and it looks great.  Performs well too, from the two days I saw it running.

At Â£13.99 per re-fill, it may not be the least expensive CO2 option available, but if you're dosing a small aquarium then the extra cost may worth the trade-off.


----------



## fish fodder (3 Apr 2010)

Just what i wanted to hear, Cheers George.


----------



## peter1979 (5 Apr 2010)

they are quite a bit cheaper on auction sites fish fodder. I was looking at one too, but when you weight up the costs, Â£60 initial outlay, maybe a couple of bottles or more every 6 months, that is taking you to the Â£100 mark.  you might be better doing what i am doing and getting a FE co2 unit for your 30l set up.  I spent around Â£108 in total and it should last me a year before i need another FE (which is only Â£25).  just a thought.


----------



## Mrmikey (6 Apr 2010)

Have you thought about the Dennerle Crystal set with 80g co2 ?. I bought one last month and its mint. I don't know how it compares to the one you like but this is what you get:

- Crystal Line Nano CO2 Set. This includes CO2 base, 80g CO2 disposable bottle and Nano Pressure Regulator.
- CO2 Crystal Set 125. This set of glass accesories includes, CO2 Hose, Non-Return Valve, Bubble Counter and CO2 Diffuser.

http://www.swelluk.com/aquarium/aquariu ... 59867.html

Its really good quality and all looks very slick on the tank, I have a 30l tank as well and my plants have started doing really well since adding it.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (6 Apr 2010)

Wow thats cheap! At aquajardin it is 79.99 for the CO2 kit and 39.99 for the glassware kit!


----------



## fish fodder (8 Apr 2010)

Thank you for your replies. I was looking at that particular make as i have Â£40 AE gift vouchers. I do however prefer the Dennerle kit, but the FE is obviously the more cost effective option. Decisions, decisions lol.


----------



## Mrmikey (9 Apr 2010)

Well sounds like your minds made up. I've attached a pic of my Dennerle co2 crystal set on my 30l Dennerle Nano Cube if you or anyone else is interested to see what it looks like.


----------



## Mrmikey (9 Apr 2010)

And heres a picture from the side.


----------



## fish fodder (11 Apr 2010)

Thank you very much thats just what i needed to see one in action! great scape by the way, i'll show you mine when i have taken out the melted vallis nana (im guessing its from easy carb)


----------



## bumcrumb (29 Apr 2010)

hi i know its been a while but i purchased the Colombo nano kit and on my second bottle change the whole thing screwed up!
its like a ticking time bomb at the min lol. basically i have a full bottle which shows no pressure on the gauge and there is a very very small leek of co2 coming out so it cant be opened to look for problems as its full and it will now take months for it to run out and even then i will never know when it really is empty as it shows 0 pressure now! 
i like the look of the one in the pictures above, might look into that.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (29 Apr 2010)

Where can you buy refills for the Dennerle set?


----------



## bumcrumb (29 Apr 2010)

have you tried googling it? maybe even ebay?


----------



## Lisa_Perry75 (30 Apr 2010)

I was thinking LFSs. Google won't tell me what LFSs stock them without probably spending ages searching every site. Not every LFS has a website with all their stock. Thought it might be easier to ask here, as people might know what LFSs sometimes have them in stock or perhaps always have them in stock.

But thanks for the suggestion


----------



## bumcrumb (30 Apr 2010)

i know what you mean, i have been trying to find a nice piece of rock for ages but they only say come into the shop and pick rather than showing a few pics of the nice pieces.
i live a distance from some lfs and i have no transport so i always have to buy online which costs me a arm and a leg in p&p.
good luck finding one and ill keep an eye out


----------

